# Big Thanks to Pinksnappercatcher



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Joe did a Fantastic Detail Job on my Bay Boat yesterday !
It looks like he put all of my old stuff on a new hull.
Great Job when scheduled and at a very fair price. :thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*+1 on Joe, I need him to come do mine again.*


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i need his number or send me a pm.steve 850-288-1318.21 cape horn.thamks.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

PM him on here pinksnappercatcher.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, Glad you liked it. I thought it looked real good also. 

Dan let me know when you are ready, 287-four8three1. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Specktackler57 I called you and left a message with my number. 287-4831 
Thanks,Joe


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Got Capt. Jim's Fat Jax boat detailed and man is she a pretty boat. If anyone else needs theirs cleaned up just let me know.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------

